# Eclipse: Tuning



## P3AC3MAK3R (5. Jul 2004)

Kennt jemand von Euch vielleicht noch Möglichkeiten, um Eclipse so zu tunen, daß es performanter wird?

Bisher ist mir nur die eine Möglichkeit bekannt, die Beni bereits in diesem Thread gepostet hat (Presentation ändern).


----------



## Dante (8. Jul 2004)

Vielleicht kann es helfen das Ding selber zu übersetzen, da Eclipse ja Betriebssystemkomponenten für die Oberfläche benutzt... Kann ich mir aber nicht recht vorstellen...


----------



## Guest (16. Jul 2004)

eclipse.exe -vmargs -Xmx256M -Xms256M


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (16. Jul 2004)

Dante hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht kann es helfen das Ding selber zu übersetzen, da Eclipse ja Betriebssystemkomponenten für die Oberfläche benutzt... Kann ich mir aber nicht recht vorstellen...


Ich glaube, da hast Du den Ansatz von SWT mißverstanden.



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> eclipse.exe -vmargs -Xmx256M -Xms256M


Hast Du das schon getestet? Bringt das einen nennenswerten Vorteil?


----------

